# Witch roasting a poor fella



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

*I made a sister to go with my cauldron creep witch. Here she is. It's powered by a grill motor. I'll post more pics later at night with lighting*


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

WOW!!! Nice work!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That witch is totally evil:jol: Poor roasted guy hasn't got a chance.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nicely done. looking forward to seeing the night shots.

Had problem with the video, anti virus didnt like it.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Bone Dancer said:


> Had problem with the video, anti virus didnt like it.


That's weird. It's a direct link to photobucket


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I love your witch! Her hands are sufficiently creepy and I love the hunch of her shoulders... She is chillin' and grillin' with the best of them... Is she from the south???


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Great job, I'll be over soon, I love me some bbq ribs!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Looks tasty, like the mask.


----------

